# Another tire option...



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Now there's another tire option...
MORE COMPOUNDS TO CHOOSE FROM...
Black wheels...
And colored wheel dots work great on these wheels.

I have Blue, Green, Purple, and Magenta, compounds if I can't make this thing work now, I have a problem :jest: .

Anyway go to TM's website for a wider selection than just PURPLE.

Click the link below.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I ran these tires for the first time today...The car stayed flat, predictable and ran my personal best simply by changing tires :thumbsup: .

Later, Bret


----------

